#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-01-19
 * slangasek waves
<pitti> o/
 * stgraber waves
<kees> hi!
<slangasek> whee quorum
<slangasek> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 19 17:01:34 2016 UTC.  The chair is slangasek. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Apologies
<slangasek> I haven't seen any apologies sent to the list
<infinity> I can apologize for being here, if that helps.
<slangasek> looks like everyone is here, except mdeslaur and sabdfl?
<pitti> yeah, I was looking for Mark on C IRC too, but he's not online
<kees> infinity: i refuse your apology!
<infinity> kees: I refuse your refusal.  Checkmate.
 * kees bows
<slangasek> moving on :)
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Action review
<slangasek> ACTION: slangasek to document juju, docker exceptions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Special_Cases
<slangasek> ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<infinity> Oh crap.
<slangasek> ok, I swear docker wasn't on that list previously
<infinity> I should do some maas stuff today.
<slangasek> mdeslaur: hi!
<slangasek> I think somebody editorial-changes-ed me
<mdeslaur> whoops, sorry, forgot about the meeting
<slangasek> regardless, I'm in the same state as infinity - still to be done
<infinity> slangasek: docker handling is in a state of flux (shock) after the CDO sprint, ignore that one for a bit.
<infinity> slangasek: I've been having discussions with the server team about proposed plans and their relative sanity.
<slangasek> infinity: gladly!
<slangasek> [ACTION] slangasek to document juju exception on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Special_Cases
<meetingology> ACTION: slangasek to document juju exception on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Special_Cases
<slangasek> [ACTION] infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<slangasek> infinity: what's the action re: docker, then?
<slangasek> (and for the record, no, docker had always been on that list :)
<infinity> slangasek: Well, nothing to document until they've hashed out a plan of action and presented it.
<infinity> slangasek: I've had a few meetings with rbasak and co, perhaps an action to just revisit status at the next meeting and make sure it's going somewhere.
<slangasek> [ACTION] revisit status at next meeting of server plans for docker in 16.04
<meetingology> ACTION: revisit status at next meeting of server plans for docker in 16.04
<slangasek> infinity: look good?
<infinity> Yep.
<slangasek> [TOPIC] TB election
<slangasek> according to the agenda, today's the last day of the call for nominees
<slangasek> if you're on the board and want to stand again, don't forget to nominate yourself :)
<pitti> right
<pitti> we have 6 public nominations, haven't heard from Mark about privately sent ones
<slangasek> (if you're here reading but not on the board and are interested, don't forget to nominate yourself!)
<infinity> One of the public nominations isn't a core-dev. (or even MOTU)
<pitti> FTR, I didn't candidate again; I did three terms (6 years), and I think we should shrink the board a bit as there's muuuch less work than it used to be
<infinity> I think we should shrink it by 1, to get an odd number (minus Mark).
<infinity> Since he never votes, and has absolute veto anyway.
<slangasek> so what's the process for doing that?
<slangasek> getting sabdfl to agree to change the number of seats?
<infinity> No idea.  We lack a constitution.
<infinity> So, yeah, I tihnk just getting sabdfl to agree.
<slangasek> play tinny music on a record player during the TB election, then stop it suddenly and remove a seat?
<slangasek> did someone already contact Mark about this? I saw infinity suggest this change previously but don't recall if it was written in a mail or whatnot
<pitti> I didn't, I was hoping we could discuss that during the meeting
<infinity> Yeah, I suggested it in the last meeting, but nothing formally-presented.
<infinity> I think odd number (for tie-breakers) makes sense, and shrinking to 3 probably excludes too many points of view for healthy discussion, so I'd be happy with five.
<mdeslaur> perhaps propose this to the list?
<infinity> I can mail the list today, and CC Mark.
<slangasek> pitti: discuss because you disagree with that proposal
<slangasek> ?
<pitti> or we could even vote
<infinity> Right, I think it's worth us voting on, then proposing.
<pitti> slangasek: I'm fine with 5
<stgraber> I'm happy with it too
<pitti> 3 would suffice too IMHO, but it'd get pretty lonely if someone can't attend the meeting
<slangasek> #vote Propose to sabdfl to reduce the number of TB members by one to five, giving an odd number of members for regular business
<meetingology> Please vote on: Propose to sabdfl to reduce the number of TB members by one to five, giving an odd number of members for regular business
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<pitti> but I totally agree to "odd number" in either case
<pitti> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pitti
<infinity> +1
<stgraber> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from infinity
<meetingology> +1 received from stgraber
<slangasek> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from slangasek
<mdeslaur> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from mdeslaur
<kees> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from kees
<slangasek> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Propose to sabdfl to reduce the number of TB members by one to five, giving an odd number of members for regular business
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<slangasek> excellent
<infinity> Alright.  I'll mail later today after I've rested from kernel security madness.
<slangasek> (and I didn't even fail at running the voting machine, which had me nervous after such disuse)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<infinity> (PS: People who release 0-day exploits at 5am should be shot)
<slangasek> [ACTION] infinity to raise to sabdfl the proposal to reduce the number of TB members
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to raise to sabdfl the proposal to reduce the number of TB members
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> no other agenda items in the wiki
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed (standing item)
<pitti> I see nothign green except nominatinos
<slangasek> there was also the mail from mhall about the Ubuntu Governance catch-up
<pitti> "monitations", "nomnomnations"
<pitti> that's in a month (Feb 18)
<slangasek> which I've put on my calendar, and supposing I'm not re-elected will make sure I pass on to someone else
<slangasek> pitti: May 19?
<slangasek> oh, there are two
<slangasek> CC and Ubuntu Governance
<slangasek> I'm pretty sure I won't make the CC one fwiw
<pitti> slangasek: mine from Jan 4 says CC-TB checkup is Feb
<infinity> pitti: Yeah, two mails, two meetings.
<slangasek> ok, nothing else on mailing list
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Check up on community bugs
<infinity> Nada.
<slangasek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard is empty
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Select a chair for the next meeting
<infinity> Assuming re-election, looks like it's stgraber.
<infinity> If not, well, whee.
<slangasek> I believe that's stgraber, followed by infinity
<slangasek> ah yes, we expire EOM again :)
<slangasek> [INFO] next chair (assuming reëlection): stgraber, backup is infinity
<infinity> reëlection?
<slangasek> ;)
<infinity> Deadkeys gone wild?
<slangasek> [TOPIC] AOB
<slangasek> infinity: naw, deadkeys are evil; that's just me having fun
<pitti> that actually looks right, it's a trema
<slangasek> ok, anything else need discussing today?
<infinity> It would be right without the first e.
<infinity> And I think we might be all discussed out for the day.
<slangasek> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 19 17:27:07 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-01-19-17.01.moin.txt
<slangasek> ok then
<slangasek> thanks, all!
<pitti> thanks everyone
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone!
<kees> thanks!
<pitti> now, happy campaigning! :-)
<stgraber> thanks!
<slangasek> :)
<pitti> infinity: and FWIW, rëlection looks completely wrong
<slangasek> it is wrong
<infinity> Oh, wait.  Yeah.  I guess if you're using it in the "make it not silent" sense.
<infinity> Derp.
<pitti> if languages had any kind of consistency, and English would use tremas, reëlection would be fairly right given its pronounciation :)
<pitti> ("re-el", not "reel")
 * infinity nods.
<pitti> no, in the "it's two distinct vowels", not a "joined" ones
<pitti> Like Noël or Loïc
<pitti> </pedantry>
<pitti> <dinner>
<pitti> bbl, thanks again
<slangasek> usually called diaeresis in English rather than trema, and it's mostly replaced by a dash instead
<slangasek> PS https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaeresis_%28diacritic%29 claims that a diaeresis is "also known as the umlaut" someone please fix ;)
<pitti> yeah, I still know it from French; German has lost it as a Trema and uses it as umlauts, but it's long-gone from English as well
<slangasek> pitti: not so long, it was in common usage in print through the 1960s and some American newspapers still had it in their style guides through the last decade
<infinity> slangasek: The article goes on to explain the difference between a trema and an umlaut.
<pitti> slangasek: oh interesting; do you know any example?
<pitti> e. g. in German we pronounce "asteroid" as "o-id", not the "joined" sound like the English pronouncation
<slangasek> this contributes to giving the use of diaeresis in English words the impression of being pompous and stuffy, which may or may not have been the effect I was going for
<slangasek> pitti: examples of words or newspapers?
<slangasek> coöperative
<slangasek> and the New York Times
<slangasek> respectively :)
<pitti> in German we actually used to write "Asteroïd", but since German replaced that joined "oi" sound with "eu" the trema became obsolete
<pitti> slangasek: ah interesting, so that's actually exactly like reëlection
 * infinity goes to do one last security kernel publication and catch a short nap.
 * pitti -> dinner and back to proposed-migration sprint
<pitti> o/
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-01-17
<mdeslaur> \o
<mdeslaur> hi kees!
<kees> o/
<kees> delayed by ice! ;)
<mdeslaur> pffff....ice :)
<kees> :)
<kees> just us? :P
<mdeslaur> hrm, it's going to be a short meeting if it's just us :P
<mdeslaur> stgraber, slangasek: meeting?
<mdeslaur> infinity is MI
<mdeslaur> MIA
<kees> well, as backup, I declare this meeting both started and over. :P
<slangasek> kees, mdeslaur: sorry, off work today so missed the calendar
 * stgraber waves
<stgraber> also off today
<mdeslaur> so, meeting?
<stgraber> sure, looks like it's kees' turn to chair since infinity isn't around
<stgraber> doesn't look like there's anything to discuss though, unless slangasek made progress with his action
<mdeslaur> there's the xorg post to the mailing list
<mdeslaur> ok, let's respond to the post directly an cancel the meeting
 * mdeslaur -> lunch
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-01-16
<mdeslaur> \o
<infinity> mdeslaur: I have a sneaking suspicion Steve and Stephane are both drunk in Cape Town.
<infinity> mdeslaur: So, if kees doesn't show up in about 30 seconds, I'm calling this one a dud and going to get tacos.
<mdeslaur> they did send their apologies to the list
<infinity> Ahh, I hadn't looked yet.
<mdeslaur> mmmm...tacos....
<infinity> Right, well, two people ain't quorum, so let's taco.
<infinity> #startmeeting Ubuntu Technical Board Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 16 20:02:46 2018 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> ack, thanks!
<infinity> Quorum not met.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 16 20:02:54 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2018/ubuntu-meeting-2.2018-01-16-20.02.moin.txt
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-01-19
<bashfulrobot> Hi everyone. I was pretty sure there was a technical board meeting slated for today. But when having a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda - the date is for December. I wanted to confirm that   it is in fact slated for today in just under 2 hours from now.
<bashfulrobot> Also noticed that the link to the "fridge calendar" links over to a page not found. Links to: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar, but found this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar So I'll update that as well.
<mdeslaur> bashfulrobot: hi! No, the techboard meeting was on tuesday (it's always on tuesdays)
<mdeslaur> bashfulrobot: unfortunately most of the board were travelling, so we didn't have quorum
<mdeslaur> bashfulrobot: so the meeting was cancelled
<bashfulrobot> ah, ok!
<mdeslaur> next meeting is on the 30th
<mdeslaur> the date and time is usually listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda
<mdeslaur> (though looks like nobody updated it, I'll update it now)
<bashfulrobot> ok. I'll keep my item on the agenda (LTS application)... yeah - that is what prompted me to check in.
<bashfulrobot> I also modified the link above that was broken as well mdeslaur.
<mdeslaur> thanks
<bashfulrobot> I think I also thought it was today becasue I likely pulled the "day" and glossed over the date knowing the 19th of dec had already passed. :-P
<bashfulrobot> mdeslaur - appreciate the clarification.
<mdeslaur> np!
